
How Ember.js Enables Us to Focus on Shipping Features - jurgenwerk
http://blog.nightwatch.io/ember-js-shipping-features
======
hit8run
Out of interest: what backend are you using with ember? And also do you
actually use ember data and if so in which adapter-mode (json-api, rest)?

